# Good & Cheap DDOS Protected Windows VPS



## Weoxo (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello, Do anyone know good & cheap Windows VPS ? where to buy, 


I want to buy a Good windows vps but also Support buys must be Friendly, not rude as i have faced on Buyvm.net / Frantech.com .


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2016)

Why don't you elaborate a bit on how BuyVM was rude to you; we'd love to hear more and shed a bit of light on the situation.  Perhaps you have a Ticket ID I can reference and review.


----------



## graeme (Jul 30, 2016)

@Aldryic C'boas is frantech*.com* anything to do with you? In nay case it is only a holding page. There is frantech.ca, but that only refers people to buyvm.



 
@Weoxo "Rude" sounds at odds with what everyone else says about BuyVM, or my experience the one time I spoke to them. What exactly happened?


cheap + good + windows + DDOS is a lot to ask.


----------



## HostSlick (Jul 30, 2016)

How much protection do you need?

Let us know.



Kind Regards,


HostSlick Internet Services


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2016)

graeme said:


> @Aldryic C'boas is frantech*.com* anything to do with you? In nay case it is only a holding page. There is frantech.ca, but that only refers people to buyvm.



Nope, *frantech.com* is not us, likely just a typo on his part.  For the record - "rude" typically translates to "I violated the TOS and am now throwing a tantrum because Aldryic wouldn't let me have my way", so I'm interested to see if he provides a ticket ID as proof that he was even a client with us.


----------



## AndriusP (Aug 1, 2016)

Good and cheap? it is compatible?


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 3, 2016)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> Nope, *frantech.com* is not us, likely just a typo on his part.  For the record - "rude" typically translates to "I violated the TOS and am now throwing a tantrum because Aldryic wouldn't let me have my way", so I'm interested to see if he provides a ticket ID as proof that he was even a client with us.



My dear you tried to remove my account from your side but you have done your work and i have done my work,


Here is ticket no, and here is all ticket conversation.





All Conversation with  Aldryic C'boas  and Ashok.


http://imgur.com/wFTZJBD


http://imgur.com/sIuGR96


http://imgur.com/cybaVoz


http://imgur.com/eIuyc0t


Me and Fran on Skype.


http://imgur.com/6DALDXf


http://imgur.com/DuAvQob


http://imgur.com/tCPeSZd


http://imgur.com/vyBI0n4


http://imgur.com/BdX598I


Here Aldryic Removed my Account from frantech.ca : http://imgur.com/VKcIhIA


Here is Proof that my email account is registered : http://imgur.com/0hNzdtF


But Aldryic your bad luck that this is my 2nd account that you removed from frantech.ca .


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2016)

Weoxo said:


> My dear you tried to remove my account from your side but you have done your work and i have done my work,
> 
> 
> Here is ticket no, and here is all ticket conversation.
> ...



It seems like your mistake to be honest.  If the service is unavailable via SSH (which you use the PUTTY client to access), then that would mean issues with the SSH service coming up.  However, you should have access to VNC or to the console via the BuyVM Stallion control panel.  That should have been your avenue for a fix.


Usually firewall is always a pain and can easily lock people out.  However, the VNC/Console access should have given you a way to access your VPS and fix the issue.


I'm not defending BuyVM in any way (however personally I think it makes sense the direction they took because of what you wrote), but in reality this seems like a user/your error, not theirs.  Their job is to simply have the server working and connected.  It's your job to make sure the application you deployed and the management of the services (aka the web service, the firewall configuration, etc.) are all taken care of.  This is 100% user error.


I'd suggest simply just leaving it as it is.  You're not right for them, they're not right for you, and move on.  I'm sure some other companies will be willing to take you on as a client *as long as you follow their policies.  *


----------



## webhostuk (Aug 4, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Their job is to simply have the server working and connected.  It's your job to make sure the application you deployed and the management of the services (aka the web service, the firewall configuration, etc.) are all taken care of.  This is 100% user error.
> 
> 
> I'd suggest simply just leaving it as it is.  You're not right for them, they're not right for you, and move on.  I'm sure some other companies will be willing to take you on as a client *as long as you follow their policies.  *
> ...


----------



## graeme (Aug 4, 2016)

I do not think that Frantech handled it well either in one respect: Ashok offered to check the problem. Unless there is something missing from the screenshots he did not do so. He did not have to offer to do that, but having done so he should have done it. A slightly better explanation of where to find the console to login through the control panel would have been good too (perhaps a link to a help page)


On the other hand, wexeo is clearly out of his depth running a VPS and should not be running a VPS and he admitted breaching the TOS so ultimately BuyVM were entitled to close his account.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2016)

What this greek isn't telling you is that this wasn't the first time we told him that we weren't going to manage his service for him.  Him running to Fran instead of managing his own service (note how his own firewall was the issue, again) is partially why he was removed.  We have a support system for a reason, use it.  If I inform you of our policies, such as "this isn't a managed service, you have to at least try to fix it yourself" and you immediately try to go over my head to get your way?  Things aren't going to end well for you.


Top it off with the guy violating our TOS, and being given more than a few chances to calm down and actually read what we were telling him.  But, he doesn't bother to show you the tickets where we did repeatedly fix his issues until we got fed up with him.  If you want to maintain a long term relationship with a provider, maybe try not constantly taking advantage of their good nature.


And for the record, his account was never deleted.  It was closed, to prevent him from being able to log in and waste any more of my time with his arguing.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2016)

graeme said:


> I do not think that Frantech handled it well either in one respect: Ashok offered to check the problem. Unless there is something missing from the screenshots he did not do so. He did not have to offer to do that, but having done so he should have done it. A slightly better explanation of where to find the console to login through the control panel would have been good too (perhaps a link to a help page)



Ashok did offer to help, because he was unaware of this client's history.  I brought him up to speed, let him know I would take over the ticket, and proceeded to deal with the client.


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 4, 2016)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> Ashok did offer to help, because he was unaware of this client's history.  I brought him up to speed, let him know I would take over the ticket, and proceeded to deal with the client.



yeah! because you already knew me and you have already suspend my hosting account for domain name googlefm.com without any reason,


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2016)

It wasn't suspended, the order was never processed.  I refunded that order the same day you placed it, and informed you that we do not host phishing sites.


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 4, 2016)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> What this greek isn't telling you is that this wasn't the first time we told him that we weren't going to manage his service for him.  Him running to Fran instead of managing his own service (note how his own firewall was the issue, again) is partially why he was removed.  We have a support system for a reason, use it.  If I inform you of our policies, such as "this isn't a managed service, you have to at least try to fix it yourself" and you immediately try to go over my head to get your way?  Things aren't going to end well for you.
> 
> 
> Top it off with the guy violating our TOS, and being given more than a few chances to calm down and actually read what we were telling him.  But, he doesn't bother to show you the tickets where we did repeatedly fix his issues until we got fed up with him.  If you want to maintain a long term relationship with a provider, maybe try not constantly taking advantage of their good nature.
> ...



buddy you always told me that i don't have managed vps service, and you never fix for me anytime, anyhow always fran have fixed all the problems that i faced on my vps, but you always run for money and you always mentioned me that my vps is not under managed services. 


for my last issue fran just took 4 - 10 mins to response me and told me that my server is working fine and try to connect with putty, and everything was working fine,


you are talking about to calm down, i am earning everyday +50$ per day from google adsense and when all day my website will be down because vps is down and i tried all from my side to connect or fix that issue but when i am not able to connect with my vps then i have to open a ticket, even not console feature not work for me. I don't like to wait for your response to fix my server, i have tried all before i open ticket. and if you start saying same thing that i must try the console future then what should i say .... 


lol, good for you that you think you are really good nature but not for me. 


Anyway, now i have quit from you, so don't waste your time with me. you may carry on with your services and clients and tell them whatever you want, i had problem with you so i quit,


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 4, 2016)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> It wasn't suspended, the order was never processed.  I refunded that order the same day you placed it, and informed you that we do not host phishing sites.



did i said to you that i want to host phishing site?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2016)

The domain you wanted to use made the intention quite obvious.  Your attitude has made why we banned you from our network quite obvious.  I don't think anything more needs to be said.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2016)

Weoxo said:


> buddy you always told me that i don't have managed vps service, and you never fix for me anytime, anyhow always fran have fixed all the problems that i faced on my vps, but you always run for money and you always mentioned me that my vps is not under managed services.
> 
> 
> for my last issue fran just took 4 - 10 mins to response me and told me that my server is working fine and try to connect with putty, and everything was working fine,
> ...



+50 dollars per day from google adsense and yet doesn't know basic fixes to keep those kinds of things online.  You know?  Maybe you should just pay for managed service if you're such a high roller?  Because obviously from the looks of it, 50 dollars a day is no biggie


Next time, if it's that important then I'd suggest purchasing a managed service.  Also, While Fran and Aldryic are two different people, they both represent the same company.  Therefore, you have to think of them as one person.  Fran is more willing to help people out, Aldryic is the guy who deals with the tough ones who just don't understand the message.


Just like how you have a choice in who you pick to host with, they have a choice as to who to host.  


Relax, just grab your things and move on.


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 4, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> It seems like your mistake to be honest.  If the service is unavailable via SSH (which you use the PUTTY client to access), then that would mean issues with the SSH service coming up.  However, you should have access to VNC or to the console via the BuyVM Stallion control panel.  That should have been your avenue for a fix.
> 
> 
> Usually firewall is always a pain and can easily lock people out.  However, the VNC/Console access should have given you a way to access your VPS and fix the issue.
> ...






graeme said:


> I do not think that Frantech handled it well either in one respect: Ashok offered to check the problem. Unless there is something missing from the screenshots he did not do so. He did not have to offer to do that, but having done so he should have done it. A slightly better explanation of where to find the console to login through the control panel would have been good too (perhaps a link to a help page)
> 
> 
> On the other hand, wexeo is clearly out of his depth running a VPS and should not be running a VPS and he admitted breaching the TOS so ultimately BuyVM were entitled to close his account.



my dear! i know all where is console or VNC but the fact is when i am not able to connect with my vps with any one of them then what should i do.. start praying to God to Please help me to let me connect to my VPS via Console or VNC because Aldryic C'boas has said that console is working for him so it must be working....


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2016)

Weoxo said:


> my dear! i know all where is console or VNC but the fact is when i am not able to connect with my vps with any one of them then what should i do.. start praying to God to Please help me to let me connect to my VPS via Console or VNC because Aldryic C'boas has said that console is working for him so it must be working....



From the post it suggests just SSH bounded to your IP (as you kept mentioning PUTTY, which actually isn't anything but just a program that works with SSH).  


If I recall correctly you have two options for VNC with their control panel.  If their HTML5 VNC doesn't work then you can use the more reliable Java version.  Or you can upgrade your browser to support the HTML5 one.  


The important thing here is, you always had options mate.  From the looks of it, it really doesn't look like you put much effort in to try and fix the issue.  I don't know what else to tell you besides that (as a person who's had to deal with similar things before) it's frustrating when people expect you to fix their fuckups without actually paying you, or having an attitude.


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 4, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> +50 dollars per day from google adsense and yet doesn't know basic fixes to keep those kinds of things online.  You know?  Maybe you should just pay for managed service if you're such a high roller?  Because obviously from the looks of it, 50 dollars a day is no biggie
> 
> 
> Next time, if it's that important then I'd suggest purchasing a managed service.  Also, While Fran and Aldryic are two different people, they both represent the same company.  Therefore, you have to think of them as one person.  Fran is more willing to help people out, Aldryic is the guy who deals with the tough ones who just don't understand the message.
> ...



buddy! for me there is not problem my site is still up, and now i am paying for more expensive vps, but the problem is Fran is working hard to get customers to his company, before i go to buyvm, fran told me in one post to join his company he have good services, and i really respect him and really a great guy and helping people, but Aldryic's behave so bad so what should i deal with him, i was on buyvm from 8 months and i never wanted to talk with  Aldryic C'boas, i don't know why but this guy really bad for me,


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2016)

Actually, what I told you was the console was working just fine, so you had no excuse as to why you did not even *try* to fix the problem yourself.  Especially when said problem was your own mistake (poorly configured firewall), and by no means any kind of problem or flaw with the service we were providing.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2016)

Weoxo said:


> i never wanted to talk with  Aldryic C'boas, i don't know why but this guy really bad for me,



Oh, you're nothing special, I'm just the one that deals with our troublemakers.  If it makes you feel any better, I'll have forgotten all about you by this evening.


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 4, 2016)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> Actually, what I told you was the console was working just fine, so you had no excuse as to why you did not even *try* to fix the problem yourself.  Especially when said problem was your own mistake (poorly configured firewall), and by no means any kind of problem or flaw with the service we were providing.



and i told you that i am not able to connect with console then why you don't believe me and how fran fix that issue and told me that everything is working fine, and  it was really everything working fine,


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2016)

Fran fixed your broken firewall because you were too lazy to do so yourself.  And you lied about not being able to use the console, I could see the same IP you submitted tickets with accessing the Console without issue.  So how about you stop wasting everyone's time and just move on to finding a host that'll tolerate you.


----------



## graeme (Aug 5, 2016)

Aldryic C'boas said:


> Ashok did offer to help, because he was unaware of this client's history.  I brought him up to speed, let him know I would take over the ticket, and proceeded to deal with the client.



I thought there was something, which is why I added the "something is missing" qualification.


@Weoxo It looks like you wanted a managed VPS and got an unmanaged VPS. Pay up for a managed service (or hire a freelance sys admin to manage the VPS for you - it usually works out cheaper and you sometimes get a better match of skills). I lot of what you are doing looks dodgy, and you were in breach of TOS. Nothing in this thread would put me off getting a BuyVM VPS, not in the slightest.


----------



## Shaishav Babar (Sep 20, 2016)

Let me know, What configuration are you looking for and your budget.


Thank you.


Shaishav Babar,
 


Power Up Hosting Inc


----------



## georgeaustin (Nov 23, 2016)

Budget VPS hosting of one dollar web hosting is the perfect choice for you.please visit our website for more details.


----------



## georgeaustin (Nov 24, 2016)

Budget VPS servers for high performance. Wide variety of OpenVZ VPS hosting suitable for all kinds of hosting needs. Custom Offers, DDOS Protected. Try it today! For more information kindly visit our website


----------



## Issuenticos (May 5, 2017)

Hosting companies often oversell their servers which results in poor performance, constant setbacks and even in complete server downfall.


----------

